# suped up ditch witch mini loader



## sharkfin12us (Feb 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN2KW_f6qew


----------



## lxt (Feb 23, 2008)

Holy :censored: I imagine that baby can move some earth, might be a little loud for certain neighborhoods....LOL thats pretty cool!!!


LXT...........


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Feb 28, 2008)

holly chicken feathers. Thet is one killer toy . YOU COULD DO SOME LANDSCAPING FROM THE BEER COOLER. fit it with a grapel and sit in the ac truck and load yourself .


----------



## (WLL) (Apr 7, 2008)

very very cool! get r done lol


----------



## becks (Apr 7, 2008)

how stupid is that!?! hope no one is getting hurt.
alway fun to see how some people waist their money + lifetime.
keep on rocking,
becks


----------



## nicholasthorn (Apr 10, 2008)

becks said:


> how stupid is that!?! hope no one is getting hurt.
> alway fun to see how some people waist their money + lifetime.
> keep on rocking,
> becks



lighten up buddy


----------



## gremlin (Apr 19, 2008)

ha lmao thats wicked awesome. wish i had one


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like it could be a little hard on tracks!!!!!!!!!

Great video


----------



## tree MDS (May 8, 2008)

Cool, would'nt it be cool to bring that thing to your most anal lawn loving customer's house and start doing donuts with that thing, lol. I could just see the expression :jawdrop:


----------



## Journier (May 14, 2008)

that baby's got a good 0-30 speed on asphalt im sure.


----------



## woodchuck247 (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw that thing at the Gie Expo. i didnt see it run but i was wondering if it did. just wondering what ditch witches point was with that?


----------



## Wiredp (Dec 1, 2008)

That thing is awesome.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 1, 2008)

Someones gonna be putting plywood down on the customers lawn...:monkey: 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 2, 2008)

I know what I want for christmas!


----------

